# Pompei to Sorrento tunnel closure



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
if anyone is coming down this way after October 15th. please note that from 15th. Oct 2009 to 31st.March 2010, the Seiano road tunnel on the SS 145 to Sorrento will be closed for work on an extension. This means negotiating the centre of the town of Vico Equense. This is not difficult, buses and HGV's do it. It does however require some patience and attention.
saluti,
eddied


----------

